# FJ Cruiser ?



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi,

Does anyone here have an FJ Cruiser ?

I'm very interested in this beast because of it's off-roading abilities but I was wondering how bike friendly it was. ie. Is it possible to fit a bicycle inside without removing the wheels ?

Thanks !


----------



## orange_spokes (Aug 29, 2006)

i wouldnt get one...unless you like getting so so gas mileage...and having to use premium gas...there off roading abilty is good but you could get a 4 door rubicon for that...if your not doing any rock crawling and you just need to get to the trailhead...go look at a honda element...you can get at least two maybe three bikes on the inside without taking the wheels off...plus you can get awd which will get you through just about anything...plus you extemely comfortable...and good gas mileage...i get 24 hwy and 22 city with roof rack and bike on top


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

orange_spokes said:


> i wouldnt get one...unless you like getting so so gas mileage...and having to use premium gas...there off roading abilty is good but you could get a 4 door rubicon for that...if your not doing any rock crawling and you just need to get to the trailhead...go look at a honda element...you can get at least two maybe three bikes on the inside without taking the wheels off...plus you can get awd which will get you through just about anything...plus you extemely comfortable...and good gas mileage...i get 24 hwy and 22 city with roof rack and bike on top


It is decent off road but it has independant rear suspension which means poor travel and the rear tires tend to loose contact with the ground when traversing obstacles which completley negates the benifits of the locking rear differential. It has terrible rear visibility and getting a bike into it is no easy feat. Oh and the mileage sucks. You are better off with a Rubicon or even a 4x4 Tacoma. Solid rear axles are best for off roading.

Check out this pic. In a jeep all 4 tires would still be on the ground.
https://www.ajeepthing.com/images/2007-fj-cruiser.jpg


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the input.

I've been researching the FJ Cruiser for a while so I know about it's mediocre fuel economy and rearwards visibility but I wanted to get some input from an actual FJ owner regarding it's "compatibility" with mountain bikes.

The Element looks like a nice vehicle for sure and although I like it's versatility, I need a little more in terms of off-road ability.

The roads I'll be using are remote (unmaintained) logging roads which are prone to light flooding. They probably wouldn't be too bad in the summers but I'd be hesitant to take a regular SUV or AWD vehicle like a Subaru.

But with that being said, this will also be my sole vehicle so I prefer an SUV over a pickup or jeep due to it's better road manners. The extra interior space for my passengers is also a bonus as well.


----------



## Tanglefoot (Nov 20, 2006)

I know it's not about bike capacity but....someone just said some fightin' words!



> it has independant rear suspension


 and



> completley negates the benifits of the locking rear differential.


The FJ cruiser is not independent in the back--it has a solid rear axle. And if a tire lifts off the ground, that's when the differential locker really shines!! You can do some gnarly trails with NO suspension travel if you have a locker or two. You'll have wheels in the air the whole time but you'll usually keep moving.

The FJ cruiser does not have jaw-dropping suspension travel, but it is quite good for an unmodified 4x4.

The FJ does have commendable off-road abilities, and some great innovations and engineering. The good reliability should also enter the equation.

Its downsides are (as mentioned) visibility, fuel economy, and use of interior space.

I'd say it's a great 4x4 for the price!

Sorry, I don't know about bike capacity.

I admit I don't own an FJ, but have an early 4Runner and am a complete Toyota 4x4 nerd.

I also have to add that the off-road abilities of a Subaru outback are very impressive. It never ceases to amaze me where they end up going. You do have to drive much more carefully though.

Eric


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

Here are some wicked pics from the FJCruiser forum :


----------



## Man-Do (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't have an FJ Cruiser, but I do have the original FJ40. Try asking your question here... http://forum.ih8mud.com/forumdisplay.php?f=41 It may be the forum you have been to already, but somebody there will be able to answer the bike question for sure.

:thumbsup:


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Tanglefoot said:


> I know it's not about bike capacity but....someone just said some fightin' words!
> 
> and
> 
> ...


Sorry I thought they were independant. And duh I guess when the diff locks it keeps one wheel from spinning. Shows how much I know. I don't even know what I was thinking when I typed that. I looked at one and you could get 3 or 4 bikes in the back if you take the wheel off. The one thing I do like about them is the back is all coated in rubber, which is easy to clean grease and mud off of. 
The biggest problem I had when I looked at them is the price. The MSRP is pretty reasonable for what you get but the dealers were marking them up because of the new model hype. If you opt for some of the nicer off road options they can get really pricey. now that they have been out a while you should be able to get one at a fair price. I opted for a Tacoma double cab with a camper shell. I can lock the bikes up and haul 5 people comfortably. 
some people on the Toyota forums I read have reported mileage as poor as 11mpg.


----------



## Tanglefoot (Nov 20, 2006)

haha no worries. I've got way too much time on my hands.....and no life! 

I didn't know about the dealer pricing. I thought the list prices sounded pretty good, but if they're all really expensive at the dealership, that could make things difficult. 

Eric


----------



## TurdSandwich (Jun 8, 2006)

They remind me of a Hummer H3 or better yet, a Toyota H3. To each his own I guess. 

-J


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 17, 2006)

*I have an FJ Cruiser*

I have an FJ and yes I can easily fit my bike in the back and can even lay my son's bike on top of it if needed (with rear seat down of course). Both bikes are medium sized frame mountain bikes.

Personally I love my FJ. I did not buy it for the mileage. I bought it because it is somewhat unique, will go everywhere, and most importantly it has legendary Toyota reliability. While the Jeeps go in and out of the shop every month for various maintenance and breakdown issues associated with legendary Chrysler lack of reliability my FJ just keeps humming along! I love it and yes it is very bike friendly. My bike rack also fits easily in trailer hitch over the spare tire.

I am taking it to Moab in April - with the bikes. I can't wait!

I am currently shopping for a bike rack that can be mounted and locked on to the spare tire lugs. I saw one today and it looked very convenient.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I love it! It's been extremely reliable in its first year (no surprise there) and is a great off-roader in stock form. 

Unfortunately, I have no input on the bike thing since I don't own one. I have seen them in action offroad and they are impresssive. Plus, just the fact that they are extremely reliable puts them in another league as a daily driver.

Let us know what you find out about the bike compatability. I have a couple of buddies who are looking at buying FJs.


----------



## multismith (Aug 7, 2006)

I own an FJ and my advice is to use a hitch receiver style were the bike tires get secured opposed to a hanging rubber strap type so you can open the rear door and take it off and on. The FJ is pretty tall and if you have a factory roof rack it seems the bike is way up there and awkward to maneuver. If you must use a roof rack on and FJ the factory rack is not recommended. Aftermarket rack in my opinion is better than factory for carrying bikes. Storing bikes inside unless its a road bike gets old fast.


----------



## quattrokid73 (Feb 16, 2007)

fjc>h3 by far..

if you can convince yourself to not go for offroad capable, the honda element is an awesome mtb car.


----------



## ribaldmanikin (Mar 9, 2006)

When my 95 4Runner started on life support around 6 months ago, I fully intended to go out and buy a FJ Cruiser. I'm pretty thorough on my research, and drove every competitor out there, and ended up with an 04 XTerra SE with 30,000 km and extended warranty for less than half the price of the FJ, and I'm loving it. Even though I was a longtime 4Runner owner, I didn't feel comfortable in the FJ. You know when you drive a vehicle, and it just doesn't feel right? Sort of like riding the wrong sized bike frame... no matter how many different stem lengths you try, it's just never going to ride right.

As far as the off-roading goes, the XTerra outperforms my old 4Runner. I'm sure the FJ would be better, but I have yet to find something I can't handle with the XTerra. 

I have a hitch rack for the XTerra, but have yet to use it. I had no problems fitting two bikes, a great pyrenese, and camping gear for a weekend in the back without using the hitch rack.

The FJ is a nice vehicle, but I'm glad I bought the X.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (May 8, 2004)

*uhh.......wanna reconsider*



bikerneil said:


> I have an FJ and yes I can easily fit my bike in the back and can even lay my son's bike on top of it if needed (with rear seat down of course). Both bikes are medium sized frame mountain bikes.
> 
> Personally I love my FJ. I did not buy it for the mileage. I bought it because it is somewhat unique, will go everywhere, and most importantly it has legendary Toyota reliability. While the Jeeps go in and out of the shop every month for various maintenance and breakdown issues associated with legendary Chrysler lack of reliability my FJ just keeps humming along! I love it and yes it is very bike friendly. My bike rack also fits easily in trailer hitch over the spare tire.
> 
> ...


I have a Jeep Wrangler. Fairly new 2002. It's never been in the shop. The mileage is mediocre at best. 
What I didn't do is what you did. Buy a first year production vehicle. 
Best of luck

Cheers


----------



## doomster (May 6, 2006)

*Not as bike friendly as I would like*

1st. . . I love my FJ overall. Very good value 4wd drive vehicle with unique image. For those complaining about the mileage, just ride to work a few days a week to make up for it. Anyway, I have been spending the past couple of days trying to figure out the best way for bike storage and have had not good success yet. The dealer options ones you can get on the internet for around $140, however several problems. If you have the factory roof rack which already sticks up around 8-10 inches above the roofline, you add another 6-8 inches with the add on piece. .i.e.no way you are parking it in the garage anymore. Also it is keep the front tire on type,and with its height even stepping on the runnning board and being 6ft tall its a tricky deal to get it up their correctly. I checked out the yakima viper for a front fork mounted type but you need to add add on the tubular x-bar which is also gonna add additional height. Would have been better off not getting the factory roof rack.
Anyways, looks like I am gonna have to custom make/hard mount/weld something to make a decent roof rack. I will post some pics one the project is complete. If anyone already has any good solutions please let me know. Also the interior space is not all that great, not much better than my previous vehicle (Toyota matrix). Cannot even stand bike upright with front tire and seat post-off. Fits o.k. sideways, but I hate trying to stack bikes on top of each other. . . .


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

*Ahh, the Original Cruiser*



Man-Do said:


> I don't have an FJ Cruiser, but I do have the original FJ40. Try asking your question here... http://forum.ih8mud.com/forumdisplay.php?f=41 It may be the forum you have been to already, but somebody there will be able to answer the bike question for sure.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Wishing I had never sold my '76 FJ40......:madman:


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I would look at the Xterra, it has discs all around and more 4x prowess. no need for premium fuel.


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

as far a premium fuel is concerned, i'm pretty sure it doesn't need it. i have a 05 tacoma with the same engine and it just recomends 87 octane. And since it's based on the 4runner and the tacoma, both of which have been on their new models for a couple of years, i wouldn't worry about reliability of a "new" model. the xterra is a nice truck, but my friend has one and the 4x4 has gone out twice, the hubs just wouldn't engage.

p.s. i love my tacoma, not one problem in 40,000 miles.


----------



## rorydude (Nov 19, 2006)

i had to take one wheel off when i put my bike inside. its not really a problem if you have a quick release, ya know?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

CharacterZero said:


> I would look at the Xterra, it has discs all around and more 4x prowess. no need for premium fuel.


The FJ does NOT require premium.

While the Xterra is a good offroader the FJ is slightly more capable.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Toybox said:



> The FJ does NOT require premium.
> 
> While the Xterra is a good offroader the FJ is slightly more capable.


MY Bad! 
I assumed it was running the same engine as the Tacos.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

CharacterZero said:


> MY Bad!
> I assumed it was running the same engine as the Tacos.


It is the same engine as the Taco's and V6 4Runners. All _recommend_ premium but none_ require _it. Same is true for my V8 4Runner, recommended but not required, says it right in the owner's manual.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Ah, I see. 
When it comes to powertrain, I usually follow MFG's recommendations to a T.
edit: for maximum HP and MPG.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

CharacterZero said:


> Ah, I see.
> When it comes to powertrain, I usually follow MFG's recommendations to a T.
> edit: for maximum HP and MPG.


True, the higher octane would get you marginally better HP, better MPG I'm not sure on that one. Matter of fact I couldnt tell the difference between either when I went to regular gas about a year ago after using premium for the first 2.5 years.


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

Toybox said:


> True, the higher octane would get you marginally better HP, better MPG I'm not sure on that one. Matter of fact I couldnt tell the difference between either when I went to regular gas about a year ago after using premium for the first 2.5 years.


Unless your engine's designed for it, running a higher octane can actually generate less power and gas mileage - higher octane fuel takes more energy to get it to burn, so although it generally has a higher specific energy (although higher octane by itself doesn't mean that), unless your engine is designed for it (higher compression ratios, higher pressure in the cylinder causes the reaction to happen faster), all that'll happen is you just end up dumping unburnt fuel into your exhaust manifold.


----------



## AA717driver (Aug 29, 2006)

What about the reliability on the X-terra? I know Nissan was getting slammed by the critics for the reliability a while back.

The wife of a co worker has one so I guess I'll ask him, too. TC


----------



## ribaldmanikin (Mar 9, 2006)

I think the first year Nissan switched body styles, they had a lot of problems with the pathfinder. My X is a 2004, and so far so good. I haven't had any issues at all, and usually there's something that comes up when buying used.


----------



## jeffro (Jan 16, 2004)

AA717driver said:


> What about the reliability on the X-terra? I know Nissan was getting slammed by the critics for the reliability a while back.
> 
> The wife of a co worker has one so I guess I'll ask him, too. TC


The most recent consumer reports studies show that the Xterra reliability is excellent from 2006. I have a 2005 and have had zero troubles. I also got to drive an FJ recently and honestly, I like the styling of the FJ, but I couldn't get over the poor rear+side visability and general clostrophobic feeling inside. The chassis on the FJ is not as tight as the Xterra on road, which is where I am most of the time. For me, Xterra's torque and car-like handling give it the edge against the FJ. If the Xterra gave up anything to the FJ in Quality or Reliability I would reconsider but thats not the case.


----------



## pebblehoppertj (Sep 25, 2006)

Get a 07 jeep rubicon unlimited ! for about 30,000 you get the ultimate 4x4 machine.. plus you get a removable soft or hard top .. solid dana 44s front and rear .. front and rear lockers .. and 410 gears plus a 4 to 1 transfer case plusits a shift on the fly .. none of the push button crap that you will h ave problems down the road. Washable interior .I get about 20 miles ppg in the city and 25 ppg on the highway.. You have great aftermarket support to modify your beast ! I have one and the handling is awesome compared to my tj .. As for logging roads i do them all the time in east texas trying to get to the rig locations .....

Get the jeep ! plus you could carry about 4 bikes with the top down or off ! I just have a 4 bike hitch carrier

Daniel


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

*bike racks for FJC*



doomster said:


> 1st. . . I love my FJ overall. Very good value 4wd drive vehicle with unique image. For those complaining about the mileage, just ride to work a few days a week to make up for it. Anyway, I have been spending the past couple of days trying to figure out the best way for bike storage and have had not good success yet. The dealer options ones you can get on the internet for around $140, however several problems. If you have the factory roof rack which already sticks up around 8-10 inches above the roofline, you add another 6-8 inches with the add on piece. .i.e.no way you are parking it in the garage anymore. Also it is keep the front tire on type,and with its height even stepping on the runnning board and being 6ft tall its a tricky deal to get it up their correctly. I checked out the yakima viper for a front fork mounted type but you need to add add on the tubular x-bar which is also gonna add additional height. Would have been better off not getting the factory roof rack.
> Anyways, looks like I am gonna have to custom make/hard mount/weld something to make a decent roof rack. I will post some pics one the project is complete. If anyone already has any good solutions please let me know. Also the interior space is not all that great, not much better than my previous vehicle (Toyota matrix). Cannot even stand bike upright with front tire and seat post-off. Fits o.k. sideways, but I hate trying to stack bikes on top of each other. . . .


RockyMounts... www.rockymounts.com make the Noose model which fits directly onto the crappy FJC crossbars... it's a fork mount bike rack and you can only put two up there but it's low profile and a lot cheaper than upgrading to Yakima or Thule bars. Without the factory roof rack there is nothing by Yakima or Thule that can mount directly to the roof without modification using the FJC mounting points


----------



## I3erto (Mar 30, 2007)

*get a tacoma*

jeep doesnt hold a candle to toyota as far as reliability goes.. if you get a toyota, you can basically just beat the hell out of it for its entire life and it will just keep going.. I would get a tacoma before the FJ, but the FJ is a great truck..


----------



## Kyoseki (Oct 26, 2004)

pebblehoppertj said:


> Get the jeep ! plus you could carry about 4 bikes with the top down or off ! I just have a 4 bike hitch carrier


Except that there isn't a hitch carrier that'll let you open the swing gate regardless of whether or not you have bikes on there - none of them will fold up with the spare tire in place either - trust me, I've tried, I own a 2 door JK.

The yakima plus 2 used by itself will allow you to swing the gate open, but you'll need an 8" extender to stop the bike on the first rack interfering with the spare tire.


----------



## imzjustplayin (Jun 27, 2007)

So basically speaking one should not mount a bike on the roof? I just don't like the idea of putting bikes in the back of the FJ and would much prefer to have it roof mounted..


----------



## pebblehoppertj (Sep 25, 2006)

Kyoseki said:


> Except that there isn't a hitch carrier that'll let you open the swing gate regardless of whether or not you have bikes on there - none of them will fold up with the spare tire in place either - trust me, I've tried, I own a 2 door JK.
> 
> The yakima plus 2 used by itself will allow you to swing the gate open, but you'll need an 8" extender to stop the bike on the first rack interfering with the spare tire.


Well I have an Allen bike rack that carries 4 and all i did was cut it and weld a longer and stronger piece of square tubing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Any welding shop should have this and probably will do it in 5 min .. beats paying 80 bucks for a piece of steel !

then just paint over the welds !

It clears my tailgate just fine ! Extensions my ass !

ill take a pick of it later


----------



## manacsa (Jun 5, 2006)

Toybox said:


> The FJ does NOT require premium.


The FJ DOES require premium.

People who put low octane when the manufacturer requires it are sacrificing performance for cheaper visits to the station. The effects are debateable.

I'm getting a sparetire bike rack for my FJ. Enough people are doing it without complaints. I don't want to block rear access but I don't want to spend hundreds on a swing away hitch mount carrier. I don't want to put it inside the car due to the plastic interior. I don't want to put it on top. The FJ is taller than our '02 Tahoe. It's just a hassle to me.

I researching Thule, Yakima, or HollywoodRack options....


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Just a heads up on a recent development with the FJs that prospective and current owners should be aware of: structural compromise in the form of frame ripping

http://www.fjcruiserforums.com/forums/problems-dealer-service/33440-engine-bay-body-rips.html

If it weren't in the main "crush" zone, I probably wouldn't post something like this, but this could have serious ramifications.


----------



## imzjustplayin (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks for the heads up


----------



## Whambat (Jul 30, 2006)

manacsa said:


> The FJ DOES require premium.
> 
> People who put low octane when the manufacturer requires it are sacrificing performance for cheaper visits to the station. The effects are debateable.
> 
> ....


Well the owners manuals, for my 05 Taco and my wife's brand new 07 4runner with the same engine as the FJ, say 87 octane recommended. It's in there clear as day.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

CharacterZero said:


> Just a heads up on a recent development with the FJs that prospective and current owners should be aware of: structural compromise in the form of frame ripping
> 
> http://www.fjcruiserforums.com/forums/problems-dealer-service/33440-engine-bay-body-rips.html
> 
> If it weren't in the main "crush" zone, I probably wouldn't post something like this, but this could have serious ramifications.


sorry for bringing up a thread from the dead but i'm strongly thinking about selling my 95 turbo'ed firehawk and daily driver 04 neon for an FJ. i read about the frame's ripping, has that issue been fixed in the later models? i'm looking at getting the 4x4 with the 6speed.


----------



## imzjustplayin (Jun 27, 2007)

shwinn8 said:


> sorry for bringing up a thread from the dead but i'm strongly thinking about selling my 95 turbo'ed firehawk and daily driver 04 neon for an FJ. i read about the frame's ripping, has that issue been fixed in the later models? i'm looking at getting the 4x4 with the 6speed.


Not a good idea as the FJ gets what I believe to be really bad mileage. Also the FJ is using an engine design from 2002, for all we know, the next revisions of the FJ cruiser will be more fuel efficient as that seems to be the trend for all vehicles. If I were you, I'd wait before buying ANY vehicle as we're at the cusp of a new trend towards much more efficient vehicles, well unless of course you want that guzzler. Just keep in mind we're in a recession and you want to try and save as much money as possible, not go out and spend a nice chunk of change.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Have an 07 that averages 23 mpg . Never have any probs. with it . Almost 50,000 miles per year on regular maintainance . Frame ripping probs. result from gross abuse , no abuse no probs.


----------



## imzjustplayin (Jun 27, 2007)

Whambat said:


> Well the owners manuals, for my 05 Taco and my wife's brand new 07 4runner with the same engine as the FJ, say 87 octane recommended. It's in there clear as day.


As for using 87, well you can safely use 87 on the FJ cruiser but for best mileage and performance, use Premium whether it's a Tacoma, 4runner or FJ cruiser. The engine has I think 10:1 or 10.5:1 compression ratio and while it's designed to safely be able to handle that on regular, it's on the border between needing premium and being able to use regular. My guess is, it's using the knock sensor to prevent knocking and the fuel and ignition maps do allow for premium and it's trimming them based upon the knock sensor which a lot of tuners would say is a last resort as it sometimes injects more fuel in order to cool the cylinders, retard the timing which means less complete combustion and more wear. (more fuel on cylinder walls)



AZ.MTNS said:


> Have an 07 that averages 23 mpg . Never have any probs. with it . Almost 50,000 miles per year on regular maintainance . Frame ripping probs. result from gross abuse , no abuse no probs.


1. Do you actually measure your mileage? Or are you estimating??
2. Are you a hypermiler?
3. Do you drive primarily highway? At what speed?
Because the only time I've ever gotten 23mpg was driving at 55mph on my way to San Diego from San Francisco Bay Area. Otherwise with my hypermiling ways, I average 19-20mpg using Premium gas 40/60 city/highway driving. Most people I see driving an FJ cruiser average like 16/17mpg sometimes less.


----------



## wesd (Apr 18, 2006)

I drove the FJ but wasn't impressed with the interior room, it felt very cramped. I'd rather pick up a 2000-2005 Tahoe for $10k.


----------



## imzjustplayin (Jun 27, 2007)

wesd said:


> I drove the FJ but wasn't impressed with the interior room, it felt very cramped. I'd rather pick up a 2000-2005 Tahoe for $10k.


Completely different vehicles for different purposes. Think of the FJ more like a yuppie Jeep opposed to a soccer mom bring the kids to practice or kids to school type vehicle. Those are big gas guzzlers that would make horrible offroad vehicles while the FJ is MADE (though quality issues are showing up) to go off road. If you just need a large vehicle and don't care about going off road, you may even be best served by a 16 passenger van which would have plenty of room.


----------



## wesd (Apr 18, 2006)

imzjustplayin said:


> Completely different vehicles for different purposes. Think of the FJ more like a yuppie Jeep opposed to a soccer mom bring the kids to practice or kids to school type vehicle. Those are big gas guzzlers that would make horrible offroad vehicles while the FJ is MADE (though quality issues are showing up) to go off road. If you just need a large vehicle and don't care about going off road, you may even be best served by a 16 passenger van which would have plenty of room.


I guess if you're going to go offroad, I can't say I've seen or known many SUV owners who do, but I don't live in the west.

True that with the van, my best purchase was an old Chevy conversion van, plenty of power, room, comfort, and dirt cheap. Hauled the camping and bike gear around without a problem.


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

Whambat said:


> Well the owners manuals, for my 05 Taco and my wife's brand new 07 4runner with the same engine as the FJ, say 87 octane recommended. It's in there clear as day.


My 2007 4 door tacoma says the same. It is all I fill up with and it is an awesome vehicle.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

i have a 500rwhp car. gas mileage is not a top priority. can't put a price tag on getting out from behind the computer and having fun, that is priceless! and i have a great job with the United States AirForce... for another 14years or so anyway


----------



## danwrzesinski (Sep 30, 2008)

To whoever says that FJ Cruisers can't off road like a Jeep you should go onto fjcruiserforums.com. I want an FJ just I can't afford one seeing how I'm a student. But I have been doing my research on them since '07 from this sight. I also went to an FJ Cruiser event in Vermont where we drove a stock FJ with only a 2" body lift up a mountain (Stratton mountain) and back down. Definitely something I wouldn't do with my own FJ but it can be done. A also think they are better than the new Jeep JKs because if you want the four door JK, you will have roof leaking problems and Jeeps always have problems. PS: Chrysler is not in the best of times. Road noise is bad as well in the Jeep, and the FJ just seems better to be driving everyday for a while.


----------



## MTBAlex (Mar 29, 2006)

I have an FJ, and it has no problems. It does not require premium gas and the milege is better than a Jeep and thave he reliablitiy of a Toyota. My FJ came with rear differential lock and the Toyota ATRAC system. All you really need to do is lift the suspension 3inches and change the tires and its good to go for most offroad trails. 

I use a Thule T2 hitch rack and its great. However, i dont open the rear door very much so it doesn't bother me too much. You can always lower the T2 out of the way if you need to open the door all the way open. It's not that big of a deal.

Like others have stated, the rear view perception is not that great. HOwever, the 09 FJs do have a backup camera that solves this problem.

One other thing, the windshield is pretty much verticall. So it is more prone to breaking when a rock hits it.


----------

